# HELP!! Mucus substance? Opening and closing mouth?



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

One of the frogs doesn't look so good, I don't know what's wrong. It's sitting in the corner, and it looks like it has a mucus substance on it and it keeps opening and closing its mouth, what's wrong?!? I'm really freaked out! HELP!!!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It's eating it's skin.

Relax.

s


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Jesus, lol. Thanks! I had no idea that's what it looked like...


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Sarah,

You will probably see this behavior pretty often (I usually see it early in the morning) and it is definitely disturbing if you aren't aware of what is going on...my first time was watching the frog push its back feet across its sides and back towards the mouth and then major chomping action.

I wonder if this behavior allows frogs like PDFs to recycle and retain the toxins in the skin?

Bill


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, It was around 7 or 7:30 in the morning, I'm usually not up until at LEAST 9 or 10. =P

I didn't realize it was eating it at all though, just saw the mouth opening and closing and then I saw what looked like mucus, I started misting the tank to see if it would come off! Then I came straight to the computer and typed in dendroboard.. lol

Thank god for dendroboard and people who know what's goin on. =D


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

posted a few pictures of frogs eating their skin .


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Here are links to two videos of one of my alanis eating it's skin. A bit poor quality, but you can see it. Taken before 7am.

Video1 - Taking the skin off

Video2 - Last few gulps to swallow it

Marty

PS: Be patient, they're over 5MB each


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

Pretty darned gross, but very helpful! That's EXACTLY what i was seeing. Thanks! Pretty frog too.


----------

